# Pimp your Bike (Rahmen-Decals etc.)



## Waldwichtel (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

unser Angelo (Gooni) bat mich euch mitzuteilen, das er jetzt einen Schneidplotter besitzt. Wenn ihr also Decals jeglicher Art benötigt (für Rahmen, Gabel, Heckscheiben, Fahrzeuge etc.), so könnt ihr euch direkt an ihn wenden.

Kontakt: [email protected]

Benötigt wird eine Vektordatei. Sollte euer Motiv in einem anderen Format vorliegen, so kann er dieses ggf. vektorisieren. Einfach anfragen.

Möglich sind 1- und 2-farbige Drucke. 2-farbig für Schriften und 1-farbig für Motive.

Folgende Farben stehen derzeit zur Auswahl:
- weiß
- schwarz
- rot
- blau
- türkis
- orange

Hier mal 2 Muster.













Ich habe hier mal einen neuen Thread für eröffnet, da das vielleicht für einige interessant sein könnte.


----------



## kris. (5. Mai 2012)

Gut zu wissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (5. Mai 2012)

Decals - 

Früher hieß das Abziehbilder 

Later


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Mai 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Decals -
> Früher hieß das Abziehbilder



Das versteht dann aber unsere Teletubbies-Generation nicht!


----------



## chucki_bo (5. Mai 2012)

Ah


----------



## crossboss (5. Mai 2012)

Hey Waldi wo is denn dein Paßbild?


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Mai 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Hey Waldi wo is denn dein Paßbild?



Meinste den legendären Waldi-Schädel, die IBC-Outlaw-Fratze oder das Bild mit Alpecin-Trikot und Halloween-Maske!? 
Ich hab mal meine kultigen Marin- und Schwinn-Trikots aus den 90ern rausgekramt und dachte, das die sich auch gut als Avatarbild machen würden.


----------



## crossboss (6. Mai 2012)

den Waldi Outlaw natürlich


----------



## Stradi (8. Mai 2012)

Coole Idee diese Decals aka Abziehbilder


----------

